# KUALA LUMPUR | Bangsar Hillpark | 240m x 2 | 63 fl x 2 | 61 fl | U/C



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

Project name : Bangsar Hillpark
Location: Bangsar, KL
Categories: Residentials
Floors : 63 fl x 2 , 61 fl x 1 , 40 fl ~ 55 fl
Developers: SunSuria, Suez Cap, Dasar Temasek


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

Bangsar Hill Park - SuezCap







www.suezcap.com


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------

